# Tv für PS4 + Filme  + Gaming Pc Frage



## Yagoo (10. Dezember 2015)

*Tv für PS4 + Filme  + Gaming Pc Frage*

Hallo Leute.

Ich suche dringend einen neuen TV. Ich habe noch ein älteres Plasma Gerät das mir mit seinen Stromkosten langsam unheimlig wird.

Ich besitze derzeit noch den Panasonic TX-p46GW20
Test: Flachbildfernseher Panasonic TX-P46GW20 - AUDIO VIDEO FOTO BILD

Habe mir den damals wegen des guten Bildes geholt. Aber ich glaube der frisst mir langsam echt zuviel Strom. Denke so 200+ Watt frisst der locker.
Und der Tv wird derzeit viel genutzt zum Tv Gucken (Frau). Locker 4-7 Std am Tag weil sie gerne mal vorm Tv Abends einpennt *ggg*

Ich würde mir aber auch gern ne Ps4 kaufen (sind ja derzeit sehr günstig da 2020 sicher schon die Ps5 kommt) also sollte der Tv nicht nur ein klasse TV Bild liefern, sondern auch beim Spielen nicht ruckeln, schlieren etc .... hab sowas oft bei "billigen" Modellen gehört.

Ist UHD zu empfehlen? Oder noch quatsch? Ich will eh keinen größeren Tv als jetzt. 48zoll wäre noch drin aber mehr als 50 zoll ist einfach zu groß.


Und eine Frage zur Pc Hardware. Habe gelesen, die neuen Pascal GPUs kommen bis mitte 2016. Die sind ja viel stärker als ihr Vorgängerchip "Maxwell" derzeit. Sollte ich bis dahin warten?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

Also, grad für Gaming würde ich dann auch Sony empfehlen. Ich weiß nicht, was du ausgeben willst, und wenn 48 passen, warum dann nicht auch 50 Zoll? Denn heute wäre da ein gutes Angebot bei redcoon http://www.redcoon.de/hotdeals-B591709 der kostet anderswo 100€ mehr. Und das Brudermodell in 48 Zoll kostet auch 600€ Sony KDL-48W705C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   der wäre grad mal 3cm weniger breit - ist es echt SO knapp mit dem Platz?

GPU: wenn Dir die Power aktuell nicht reicht, lohnt sich das Warten IMHO sicher nicht. Wenn die Karten schon im Januar oder Febraur kommen: okay. Aber die kommen sicher deutlich später- Aller Erfahrung nach kosten die neuen Karten dann genau so viel wie gleichgute "alte" Karten. Mag sein, dass die "beste" dann viel stärker als die aktuelle "beste" ist, aber was nutzt das, wenn die dann 1000€ kostet und du für zB 250-350€ keine stärkere bekommst als eine GTX 970, die aktuell für maximale Details reicht und dann auch sicher immer noch mind 250€ kosten wird? Vor allem: woher weißt du, dass die wirklich "viel stärker" werden, wenn der Release aller Voraussicht nach erst in frühestens 6 Monaten is?


----------



## Yagoo (10. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, grad für Gaming würde ich dann auch Sony empfehlen. Ich weiß nicht, was du ausgeben willst, und wenn 48 passen, warum dann nicht auch 50 Zoll? Denn heute wäre da ein gutes Angebot bei redcoon Adventskalender, sparen mit den Deals des Tages bei redcoon der kostet anderswo 100€ mehr. Und das Brudermodell in 48 Zoll kostet auch 600€ Sony KDL-48W705C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   der wäre grad mal 3cm weniger breit - ist es echt SO knapp mit dem Platz?
> 
> GPU: wenn Dir die Power aktuell nicht reicht, lohnt sich das Warten IMHO sicher nicht. Wenn die Karten schon im Januar oder Febraur kommen: okay. Aber die kommen sicher deutlich später- Aller Erfahrung nach kosten die neuen Karten dann genau so viel wie gleichgute "alte" Karten. Mag sein, dass die "beste" dann viel stärker als die aktuelle "beste" ist, aber was nutzt das, wenn die dann 1000€ kostet und du für zB 250-350€ keine stärkere bekommst als eine GTX 970, die aktuell für maximale Details reicht und dann auch sicher immer noch mind 250€ kosten wird? Vor allem: woher weißt du, dass die wirklich "viel stärker" werden, wenn der Release aller Voraussicht nach erst in frühestens 6 Monaten is?



Also vom Platz her würde auch nen 50er passen. Aber mehr ist zu heftig, da wir keinen Kinosaal haben  Ist mir einfach zu groß.

Die Pascal Chips sind ja schon getestet. Da sieht man den Leistungsschub direkt in Werten und das sieht echt heftig aus. Man spricht von einem Boost wie damals von GDDR3 auf GDDR5. Und soweit ich gelesen habe, sollten die Pascal Chips die Maxwell Chips ersetzten und nicht "on top" kommen. Hatte daher gedacht, warum jetzt 300€ in eine GPU investieren, wenn bis Mitte 2016 300€ ca das 2-4 Fache an Leistung bringen werden.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Also vom Platz her würde auch nen 50er passen. Aber mehr ist zu heftig, da wir keinen Kinosaal haben  Ist mir einfach zu groß.


 naja, wie gesagt: keine 3cm mehr ^^  und wie weit sitzt du weg? ich würde ansonsten halt auf ein Angebot für nen Sony 700er/800er-Reihe in 46-48 Zoll warten   oder wolltest du eh viel mehr ausgeben?




> Die Pascal Chips sind ja schon getestet. Da sieht man den Leistungsschub direkt in Werten und das sieht echt heftig aus. Man spricht von einem Boost wie damals von GDDR3 auf GDDR5. Und soweit ich gelesen habe, sollten die Pascal Chips die Maxwell Chips ersetzten und nicht "on top" kommen. Hatte daher gedacht, warum jetzt 300€ in eine GPU investieren, wenn bis Mitte 2016 300€ ca das 2-4 Fache an Leistung bringen werden.


  Hast du da Links? Unabhängige Tests? Sind das wirklich Spieletests und nicht nur Bandbreiten- oder Spezial-Tests, die natürlich super ausfallen, weil da HBM-RAM benutzt wird? Oder weil es Mehrfach-SLIs sind? In einzelnen Disziplinen haben die AMD Furys ja auch RIESENvorteile, weil sie eben HBM-RAM haben, aber in Games kommen die nicht an der GTX 980 Ti vorbei, nicht mal ran. 

Und die Frage ist dann eben trotzdem, ob es dann zu 300€ auch viel mehr Leistung gibt. Für jede Serie wurde ein halbes Jahr vorher noch gottweißwas versprochen, und am Ende war das Verhältnis Euro/FPS ähnlich dem bei den noch verfügbaren Vorgängern.


----------



## Yagoo (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab eben bissle Gegoogelt ... Da standen die Daten zB für Datengeschwindigkeit etc. Auch die Ram Höhe wird auf bis zu 16GB zum Release reichen und später wurden auch 32GB angekündigt.

Bei aktuellen Spielen ist die 980ti sicher genauso gut aber evtl. ja dann nicht mehr lohnenswert. Denn die kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen 
Wenn die Pascal Chips die gleiche Leistung für eben weniger Geld bieten? Aber ich hab auch nur ein wenig Quer gelesen.


Zum Tv:

Ich verzweifle da ein wenig. Soviele Tvs und alle unterscheiden sich.
Ich weiß ja nichtmal, ob ein 600€ Modell wenigstens die gleiche Leistung bietet wie mein aktuelles Modell. Schlechteres Bild wäre ja ein Reinfall.

Ich brauch unbedingt einen guten Tv der deutlich weniger Strom frisst und auch vom Bild her gerne besser ist als mein jetziger. Und beim Zocken sollte er auch nicht mucken


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ich hab eben bissle Gegoogelt ... Da standen die Daten zB für Datengeschwindigkeit etc. Auch die Ram Höhe wird auf bis zu 16GB zum Release reichen und später wurden auch 32GB angekündigt.


 alles Martkeing, so viel RAM braucht keine Sau außer vielleicht für professionelle Grafik-Anwendungen - das kann sich auch kein Spielehersteller in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren leisten, für ein Spiel mehr als 4GB RAM scbon ab "mittleren Details" vorauszusetzen, nicht mal für hohe Details. Nur bei speziellen Texturen-Packs kann man auch zB mind 6GB "verlangen" . Bis mal mehr als 6GB wirklich verlangt werden, bräuchtest du sowieso wieder ne neue Grafikkarte...  und 16GB "anzukündigen" ist absoluter nonsense, das ist ein bisschen so, als würdest eine neue MP3-Generation ankündigen und besonders hervorheben, das dort nicht "nur" 256GB Flashspeicher (da passen ca 25000 MP3 in bester Qualität drauf, also ca 1700 Stunden Musik bei ca 4Min pro Song...) geboten werden, sondern bis zu 2000GB...   

Und der Datenspeed wird vermutlich das RAM meinen. Der Speed nur vom RAM hat wenig mit der Grafikkartenleistung zu tun, solange der RAM nur nicht zu langsam ist. Ein mit wenig bit angebundener RAM zb kann die Karte unnötig bremsen, aber mit GDDR5 und 256bit oder mehr bremst da nix mehr. Die AMD Fury wie gesagt haben schon das neue HBM-RAM und ebenfalls IRRE viel Datendurchsatz - aber eben nur beim RAM. Damit kann man zwar "leichter" auch die GPU gut mit Daten versorgen, aber mit so viel Bandbreite kann eine moderne GPU bei weitem noch gar nix anfangen. Die Karten selbst sind trotzdem nicht/kaum schneller als eine GTX 980, kosten aber (auch wegen des RAM) deutlich mehr. Der größte Vorteil bei HBM ist, dass das RAM wenig Platz braucht und nicht warm wird, weil bei weitem noch nicht der maximal mögliche Takt verwendet wird, denn das würde mit aktuellen GPUs rein gar nix bringen. Und wenn HBM nicht drastisch billiger wird, ist es beim Preis sogar ein Nachteil.




> Bei aktuellen Spielen ist die 980ti sicher genauso gut aber evtl. ja dann nicht mehr lohnenswert. Denn die kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen


 eine 980 Ti würde ich auch niemals kaufen, sondern eher ne GTX 970 oder R9 390 und dann halt früher mal aufrüsten,. also "schon" nach 2 Jahren  - dann hast du am Ende in der Summe zum gleichen Preis 100%ig eine stärkere Karte nach 2-3 Jahren als es die GTX 980 ist  



> Wenn die Pascal Chips die gleiche Leistung für eben weniger Geld bieten? Aber ich hab auch nur ein wenig Quer gelesen.


  ja, WENN... is halt die Frage, ob du so lange warten kannst. Das wird halt sicher erst eher im Juni wirklich Marktreif sein, vlt "schon" im Mai.





> Zum Tv:
> 
> Ich verzweifle da ein wenig. Soviele Tvs und alle unterscheiden sich.
> Ich weiß ja nichtmal, ob ein 600€ Modell wenigstens die gleiche Leistung bietet wie mein aktuelles Modell. Schlechteres Bild wäre ja ein Reinfall.


 wie teuer war Deiner denn, und wie lange ist der Kauf her?


----------



## Yagoo (11. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie teuer war Deiner denn, und wie lange ist der Kauf her?



Also ich habe ja den Plasma Full HD Tv von Panasonic

TX-P46GW20

Der wurde glaub 2010 rausgebracht? Ich habe ihn auch schon seit ca 4-5 Jahren und habe "damals" satte 1100 Euro für hinlegen müssen. Damals hatte ich die eben locker und Plasma sollte das "natürlichste" Bild haben und ein Consolen Zocker hat ihn mir empfohlen. Ich finde aber wenn ich damals ein gutes LED Gerät gekauft hätte, wäre jetzt nach 4-5 Jahren allein durch die Ersparnis beim Strom ein neues Gerät über geblieben DD

Ich sehe bei den ganzen Full HD und sogar UHD LED Tvs Werte von 45-65 Watt. Bei meinem Modell wird im Internet 150W angegeben aber ich befürchte es ist eher mehr....


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2015)

Also, Plasma ist nicht ganz so schlimm, wie es immer heißt, weil es bei zB dunkleren Szenen VIEL weniger ist als bei sehr hellen usw. - aber weniger wird es mit einem modernen schon sein, aber auch da aufpassen: manche werben mit SEHR niedrigen Werten die aber für einen Eco-Modus gelten, die sich niemand antun will. Zumindest niemand, der den Bildunterschied zwischen einem 200€-Tomahashi und einem 1000€-Sony wahrnehmen kann  

Und ich denke schon, dass ein 600-700€ Sony vom Bild her auf jeden Fall mindestens gleichgut aussieht. Es kann nur sein, dass bestimmte PLasma-typische Dinge nicht ganz so gut sind, zb die Schwarz- und Kontrastintensität. Aber ein "gutes Bild" haben die für 600-700€ bei 46-48 Zoll allemal.

Aber UHD für nur 600€, da wäre ich skeptisch. AUch Gaming: da hast du oft nen üblen Inputlag und/oder nur 25Hz und solche Scherze


----------



## Yagoo (11. Dezember 2015)

Und wie komme ich auf den tatsächlichen Stromverbrauch? Ich sehe überall eben die Angabe: "Verbrauch im Ein Zustand" und dann so schöne Werte wie 45W oder 60W .....

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt 

Ich würde sehr gerne ein neues gutes Gerät kaufen.... aber nur um Strom zu sparen will ich nicht an Leistung sparen ...

Und was meinst du, würde man für meinen Plasma noch bekommen?


@edit:

Hab hier paar Modelle über billiger.de gefunden

http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/643481387-Samsung-UE48J6250.htm#details

http://www.billiger.de/show/produkt/644774215-Samsung-UE48J6350.htm#details


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2015)

Gerade Samsung wurde schonmal kritisiert, weil die beim Strombedarf sehr stark "schummeln" mit einem besonderen Modus. 

Aber du solltest bei gleicher Qualität bestimmt weniger Strombedarf haben. Du kannst ja einen bestellen und dann - wenn er trotz individueller Bildanpassung nicht gefällt - ne Retoure machen. Und wegen des alten Plasma: vlt mal bei eBay bei der Suche in den Zusatzoptionen "verkaufte Artikel" mit ankreuzen, ob du deinen da findest


----------

